# Therma Tru Door



## phahn (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi, installed in September. used SHERWIN multi purpose primer tinted to gray. Top coated with Resilience gloss.
Customer just noticed this bubbling today.
How do you recommend refinishing it?


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

My first impression is failure from water intrusion at the door light.

It looks like a fiberglass door, so I'm not sure what stripper would be compatible, but total removal would be our preferred approach.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Is this a fiberglass door?
What was the temp & humidity when painted?
What exposure does it have to the elements?
What prep did you do? (In detail)
How long did you wait in between coats?
How many coats did it take?

On substrates with multiple layers, you can pop a bubble to see if it goes down to the substrate or if it just pulls off the top layer, but given this door was new, (I'm guessing, since you said you installed it 3 months ago), popping the bubble might not be that telling, (but still worth doing to find out what pulls off and whether or not any moisture leaks out when popping it).

My very best guess is surface contamination, due to insufficient prep. A lot of those new doors tend to weep right where the window trim meets the door, usually glazing residue of some sort. Judging by the localized area of the bubbles, it looks as though there may have been some pre-existing residue which leaked from that bottom-left corner. You may have even sanded the door, but maybe you didn't adequately clean the door before sanding, which probably spread the contamination around.

In any event, in order to find the fix, you must first figure out what went wrong. Pop some bubbles and post pics, along with answers to the above questions, and one of these dudes on this forum will surely have an answer. Good luck.


----------



## phahn (Jun 1, 2015)

It is a fiberglass door. What I'm suspecting is that the storm door acted as a magnifying glass.
The appearance it looks like someone took a blow torch to the corner. They are not large bubbles.
That's why I'm suspecting the magnifying effect.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phahn (Jun 1, 2015)

Also, the door was opened to the inside for painting. So it was out of direct sunlight when the primer and coatings were applied.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

phahn said:


> It is a fiberglass door. What I'm suspecting is that the storm door acted as a magnifying glass.
> The appearance it looks like someone took a blow torch to the corner. They are not large bubbles.
> That's why I'm suspecting the magnifying effect.
> 
> ...


Well I guess you don't need our help then. I'll make an addendum in my list of paint failures/causes to include the, "Magnifying Effect". Thank you.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I could see how the storm door would have an impact on fresh, dark paint, heating it up, causing solvent blisters, etc.


----------



## phahn (Jun 1, 2015)

Can I have a storm door? Yes. However, Therma-Tru is not responsible for any failure of, or any damage caused to, the storm door or any damage caused to your Therma-Tru door as a result of the storm door.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phahn (Jun 1, 2015)

Additional posts out there talk about how the storm door should be vented.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Is it just that one area with bubbles or several areas on the door? If just the one I would be tempted to sand, prime, spackle if needed and repaint. If the whole door then you've got bigger problems. I like the magnifying theory if the glass is focusing in that one spot. However if some areas get the same heat but have no problems then I'm not so sure. I liked Gough's water intrusion theory the best until I read there was a storm door. If water isn't getting to the door then that doesn't fit as well.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

I've seen similar on a number of doors over the years. Not sure if they were Therma Tru (but there are a lot of that brand in my area) and can't remember if they all had storm doors. 

I'm leaning more towards the manufacturing/shipping contamination issue myself. Possibly the added heat of the storm door compounded the problem. I'd like to think degrease, sand, wipe down, prime and paint would have prevented this. 

Let us know if you find anything conclusive. BTW, I'm guilty of skipping the cleaning step occasionally and need to be more thorough. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phahn (Jun 1, 2015)

I can't remember if we wiped it down with gloss off or denatured alcohol first.
I'll let you know how the touchup goes.
Now that it's gotten colder out here in NJ I'm sure it won't be a problem again til the spring.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philcav7 (Sep 12, 2013)

When you go back to fix it, please install the missing screws in the hinge. Also cut out that excess putty along the window frame. It cuts easily with a razor and looks much cleaner.


----------



## pacific paint (Nov 21, 2015)

You should not prime it with a multi purpose primer, these doors come shipped ready for 2 coats exterior (GOOD QUAILTY) paint. The primer caused the shop prime to bubble. 

Always check the directions on the door.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

pacific paint said:


> you should not prime it with a multi purpose primer, these doors come shipped ready for 2 coats exterior (good quailty) paint. The primer caused the shop prime to bubble.
> 
> Always check the directions on the door.


lol.


----------



## pacific paint (Nov 21, 2015)

slinger58 said:


> lol.


Yes the door company tells you how to paint their products.

Go to any fiberglass door company none require primer, or recommend primer.


----------



## pacific paint (Nov 21, 2015)

Multi purpose primers have a very high acrylic content. A solvent breaks down the acrylic. The solvents can lift sub standard shop primers . These solvents are not paint thinner type solvents, They are very hot . When the new advanced acrylic came out there were lots of problems,I have seen them melt metal alloys. Now they come in plastic pails with coated lids.


----------



## phahn (Jun 1, 2015)

Since the door is such a vibrant red I primed it in gray.
It still took 3 coats to achieve solid hide.
Also, I heard back from the Therma Tru rep and he said that since the doors behind an unvented storm door they take no
Responsibility for the paint failure.
Oh well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philcav7 (Sep 12, 2013)

Storm doors do pose a risk. You are essentially creating a greenhouse.


----------

